# My Emersed Cryptocoryne Set-up



## HoustonFishFanatic

Hi friends just wanted to share some pictures of my emersed Cryptocoryne set up.
This is the list of Cryptocoryne species I maintain.
1.	Cryptocoryne cordata var. 'Rosanervig'
2.	Cryptocoryne cordata var. 'Thailand'
3.	Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata
4.	Cryptocoryne affinis
5.	Cryptocoryne albida
6.	Cryptocoryne beckettii
7.	Cryptocoryne ciliate
8.	Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
9.	Cryptocoryne spiralis
10.	Cryptocoryne spiralis 'dwarf'
11.	Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
12.	Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
13.	Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
14.	Cryptocoryne usteriana var. 'Red'
15.	Cryptocoryne walkeri
16.	Cryptocoryne parva
17.	Cryptocoryne x willisii
18.	Cryptocoryne x willisii var. 'brown'
19.	Cryptocoryne wendtii var 'green'
20.	Cryptocoryne wendtii var 'brown'
21.	Cryptocoryne wendtii var 'Tropica'
22.	Cryptocoryne wendtii var ' Mi Oya'
23.	Cryptocoryne wendtii var ' Green Gecko'
Lagenandra sp
1.	Lagenandra thwaitesii

Here are some pictures of the rarer ones I have.

Cryptocoryne cordata var. 'Rosanervig'


Cryptocoryne usteriana var. 'Red'


Cryptocoryne spiralis 'dwarf'

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Cryptocoryne cordata var. 'Thailand'


Cryptocoryne albida


The emersed set-up

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Navarro

Man! You better have some sort of dinner invitation or something similar because I want to see them in person!
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Navarro said:


> Man! You better have some sort of dinner invitation or something similar because I want to see them in person!
> Cheers,
> Luis


Sure Luis, Its already in my mind . Just waiting for some personal stuff to get over with before I call you guys over.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## AaronT

That's looking good Bhushan.  I'm glad to see you're having such great success.


----------



## davemonkey

Looking great! That's a huge species list you've got!

-Dave


----------



## cah925

Wow, I'm green with envy. :biggrin:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

AaronT said:


> That's looking good Bhushan.  I'm glad to see you're having such great success.


Thanks Aaron. You would recognize these plants.

Dave and cah925 thanks for the encouragement.

Bhushan


----------



## bigstick120

Nice looking plants, how are you keeping them? I see clay pots in an aquarium. Whats in the pots? Any cover on the tank? Photoperiod? Thanks


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

bigstick120 said:


> Nice looking plants, how are you keeping them? I see clay pots in an aquarium. Whats in the pots? Any cover on the tank? Photoperiod? Thanks


Thanks dude!These are in a 20 L covered with glass cover. The substrate is combination of used Amazonia II and Bright Sand. The light is on for 10 Hours a day. I mist it two times daily.

Bhushan


----------



## TNguyen

Look like someone here in Houston got a cause of Crypt fever. Great job man! I know where to go if I ever need some.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

TNguyen said:


> Look like someone here in Houston got a cause of Crypt fever. Great job man! I know where to go if I ever need some.


I have some for you if your emersed set up is ready to go!


----------



## DelawareJim

So now that a few folks from Houston have the fever, has anyone collected C. beckettii from the San Marcos?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

DelawareJim said:


> So now that a few folks from Houston have the fever, has anyone collected C. beckettii from the San Marcos?
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Hey Jim, it was good meeting you at the AGA convention. We tried last year. But there was some construction going around the river where the crypts were supposed to be. We have a confirmed sighting from another spot now. We will try to collect it this year during the Houston PlantFest. 
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## TNguyen

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> I have some for you if your emersed set up is ready to go!


Looks like I got to make some room. Here's my test setup. Bring some to the meeting for sure.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

TNguyen said:


> Looks like I got to make some room. Here's my test setup. Bring some to the meeting for sure.


Looks good man! What species do you have in there?


----------



## TNguyen

Just your wendtii (brown), (green), (red) and parva. Nothing special. Just a setup trial.


----------



## DelawareJim

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Hey Jim, it was good meeting you at the AGA convention. We tried last year. But there was some construction going around the river where the crypts were supposed to be. We have a confirmed sighting from another spot now. We will try to collect it this year during the Houston PlantFest.
> Thanks
> Bhushan


Hey Bhushan, it was nice meeting you as well. Don't forget your friends in GWAPA if you're able to collect some this year.  There are a couple of us that would be interested in comparing it with what we have and adding to our collections.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

DelawareJim said:


> Hey Bhushan, it was nice meeting you as well. Don't forget your friends in GWAPA if you're able to collect some this year.  There are a couple of us that would be interested in comparing it with what we have and adding to our collections.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Yes Jim, I will definietly get some for you guys. I guess there are a few people from GWAPA who will be there with us.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## DelawareJim

Oh?

When is this outing and who's going? I've got some extended family in San Antonio and might be able to find an excuse to come to Texas.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Jim I guess you missed this : Houston Plant Fest 2009
It will be great if you can make it.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Ben Belton

Your emersed pots look great, Bhushan.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Ben,Thanks a lot. It was great meeting you at the convention.


----------



## DelawareJim

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Jim I guess you missed this : Houston Plant Fest 2009
> It will be great if you can make it.
> 
> Thanks
> Bhushan


Yes. I usually don't surf the club forums since almost all of them are outside my area. After checking your plant fest link, I think I'll have to start though.

Oh, and silly me, yours and TNguyen's setups look good. Nice healthy growth in them.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

DelawareJim said:


> Yes. I usually don't surf the club forums since almost all of them are outside my area. After checking your plant fest link, I think I'll have to start though.
> 
> Oh, and silly me, yours and TNguyen's setups look good. Nice healthy growth in them.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. Hope I get some flowers soon.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Looking good! You now need a blackwater setup


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Thanks Ghazanfar! Yes I have been thinking about it for a while.Hope I can set it up soon.
Cheers
Bhushan


----------



## cryptoria

Very nice set up and healthy plants!


----------



## Bunbuku

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Thanks dude!These are in a 20 L covered with glass cover. The substrate is combination of used Amazonia II and Bright Sand. The light is on for 10 Hours a day. I mist it two times daily.
> 
> Bhushan


Wow, I just stumbled on to this one. What a collection! I assume you mean 20 gallon, no? Very nice indeed Bhushan, almost makes me want to a cypt tank too! Do you keep them covered between mistings?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

cryptoria said:


> Very nice set up and healthy plants!


Thanks Cryptoria!



> Wow, I just stumbled on to this one. What a collection! I assume you mean 20 gallon, no? Very nice indeed Bhushan, almost makes me want to a crypt tank too! Do you keep them covered between mistings?


Thanks B, yes its a 20G long. I keep it covered between misting.

Bhushan


----------



## Leonard

I wonder how you are growing the cordata "Rosanervig". I myself will be trying to grow this emersed 
What substrate did you use? Please tell me any tips about growing that plant!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Leonard, my C.cordata var. 'Rosanervig' is planted in used Aquasoil. It is one of the slowest growers in my set up.The plant is in my emersed set up with 2" of water. I believe its a pretty easy plant to grow. 

Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

It has been a while since I have updated this thread. Finally I got a chance to take some pics of the Cryptocoryne and Lagenandras.

Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata



Lagenandra thwaitesii



Lagenandra meeboldii var. 'Pink'



Cryptocoryne noritoi



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Some more pictures.

Cryptocoryne x purpurea northvar purpurea



Cryptocoryne pygmaea



Cryptocoryne affinis



Cryptocoryne minima ' Bukit Merah'



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Khamul1of9

Very cool collection. Now i have a feeling that my unknown _Lagenanadra_ is_ L. thwaitesii_


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Khamul1of9 said:


> Very cool collection. Now i have a feeling that my unknown _Lagenanadra_ is_ L. thwaitesii_


Thanks. Do you have a picture ? Does it have white/ silvery markings on the leaf margins?


----------



## rs79

Nice!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

rs79 said:


> Nice!


Thanks.


----------



## andrew__

Lagenandra meeboldii var. ‘Pink’ 

Love it :biggrin1:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

andrew__ said:


> Lagenandra meeboldii var. 'Pink'
> 
> Love it :biggrin1:


Yes it is a beauty. Some pictures to share of my 55G set up.





Bhushan


----------



## bsmith

Beautiful plants. Do you happen to have any affins you would be willing to part with>? I tried a pm but your box was full.


----------



## khanzer22

Nice collection Bhushan... Now I'm starting to like Crypts again after seeing your plants


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

bsmith said:


> Beautiful plants. Do you happen to have any affins you would be willing to part with>? I tried a pm but your box was full.


Thanks. Sorry, I don't have any right now but I will keep you in mind when I have some.



khanzer22 said:


> Nice collection Bhushan... Now I'm starting to like Crypts again after seeing your plants


Thanks. Yes, they are addicting. I have had my collection for over 2 years. This is nothing compared to some other people here.


----------

